# It's nice waking up with the app saying you received a tip



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

A buck is a buck... it all adds up I guess lol


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> A buck is a buck... it all adds up I guess lol


A buck is a bucking insult!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> A buck is a bucking insult!


Yeah, I agree.. it was a short trip only 5 minutes. Funny thing is I've done several 20 minute trips and didn't get anything. Its just interesting how the mind works


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

The ! at the end means even Uber is surprised you got a tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> A buck is a buck... it all adds up I guess lol


Its nice getting $10.00 & $20.00 CASH TIPS for Christmas from Repeat Customers !


----------

